# Which would you choose?



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

So as most of you know I am downsizing my stock and no longer actively breeding hybrids any longer <unless my veiled fh and his rose queen x decide to spawn> but I have in my 120 my RTC just a lil guy maybe 8 inches and i was gonna leave one of the 2 following fish with him since they are at war right now seems i must make a choice sooner than later, so

first choice is my low grade zz flowerhorn, basically about 4 inches nothing overly special with him as of yet OR

Larger male Convict x jag about 4.5 inches now i know this sounds like a stupid choice because convicts are pretty run of the mill, but this con x jag is beautiful, problem being he is evil, but will most likely stay smaller than a jag <hopefully>

so option a is low grade zz thats potential is unknown

or option b male 4.5 inch con x jag , which who knows what it will look like


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

give them a few days each to see how they get along, then remove the most agressive


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they have been together for like 2 weeks but yesterday i sent the only female <full jag>in the tank home with acidfear and now it is a war zone and i want only a very select few fish in there because i am drifting away from cichlids a lil for the 120


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> So as most of you know I am downsizing my stock and no longer actively breeding hybrids any longer <unless my veiled fh and his rose queen x decide to spawn> but I have in my 120 my RTC just a lil guy maybe 8 inches and i was gonna leave one of the 2 following fish with him since they are at war right now seems i must make a choice sooner than later, so
> 
> first choice is my low grade zz flowerhorn, basically about 4 inches nothing overly special with him as of yet OR
> 
> ...


What language is that?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Translation:

So as most of you know I am downsizing my stock and no longer actively breeding hybrids any longer <unless my veiled flowerhorn and his rose queen cross decide to spawn> but I have in my 120g tank my Red Tailed Catfish (just a lil guy maybe 8 inches) and i was gonna leave one of the 2 following fish with him since they are at war right now. seems i must make a choice sooner than later, so

first choice is my low grade zz flowerhorn, basically about 4 inches nothing overly special with him as of yet OR

Larger male Convict-jag cross about 4.5 inches. Now i know this sounds like a stupid choice because convicts are pretty run of the mill, but this con x jag is beautiful, problem being he is evil, but will most likely stay smaller than a jag <hopefully>

so option a is low grade zz thats potential is unknown

or option b male 4.5 inch con x jag , which who knows what it will look like (SORRY NO CLUE BUDDY)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont get it , is this a knock at my run on sentences ,


Lamplighter said:


> What language is that?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks buddy ....


ThePhoenix said:


> Translation:
> 
> So as most of you know I am downsizing my stock and no longer actively breeding hybrids any longer <unless my veiled flowerhorn and his rose queen cross decide to spawn> but I have in my 120g tank my Red Tailed Catfish (just a lil guy maybe 8 inches) and i was gonna leave one of the 2 following fish with him since they are at war right now. seems i must make a choice sooner than later, so
> 
> ...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> i dont get it , is this a knock at my run on sentences ,


 Nope I couldn't fully understand what you were writing.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

ThePhoenix said:


> Translation:
> 
> So as most of you know I am downsizing my stock and no longer actively breeding hybrids any longer <unless my veiled flowerhorn and his rose queen cross decide to spawn> but I have in my 120g tank my Red Tailed Catfish (just a lil guy maybe 8 inches) and i was gonna leave one of the 2 following fish with him since they are at war right now. seems i must make a choice sooner than later, so
> 
> ...


Are you guys from the same country?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey! I hope you guys know that I'm kidding!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah Canada, raised the the shady 80's , punctuation , and spelling, proper grammer arent my strong suit , but i speak ebonics fluently.

basically all im asking

keep which one 
4 inch male low grade zz flowerhorn <zhen zhu>
or keep a 4.5 inch male jag x convict?

pick one lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> Yeah Canada, raised the the shady 80's , punctuation , and spelling, proper grammer arent my strong suit , but i speak ebonics fluently.
> 
> basically all im asking
> 
> ...


Ditch the Con cross and keep the FH.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

im gonna have to post pics because i knew that is the reaction i was gonna get , maybe if you seen how stunning the con x is and how basic the fh is you may change your minds,..


stupid decisions :_


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

HAHAHA! Lamplighter Dont make me get banned again!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> im gonna have to post pics because i knew that is the reaction i was gonna get , maybe if you seen how stunning the con x is and how basic the fh is you may change your minds,..
> 
> stupid decisions :_


Post it up buddy.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

alrighty as promised here is the pics... oh wait its a video , DSCF3327 - YouTube


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

DSCF3164 - YouTube and here is another shot at the male con x jag from when he was in with everyone


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are from the same planet


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

bump it up , 8 votes guys c'mon help me out


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

What year is this?

Perhaps I'm still asleep as I type this but the fish look the same to me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

The first video link has both fish in it , the second video link only has the jag x con, 


if you watch the first video , the fish on the top is the fh, and the fish below is the jag x con..


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

*Jack Tang !*

It's really hard to tell which one should u choose !

Depending on the Quality, Potential, and Personality of the fish !

For me, I dont really care reall care what's strain of the fish. As Long As The Fish has the Power to Win My Heart then He is My choice!

Let's pick the one whch make u happier!

Hope that Help !


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That jag con is my pick... Cool looking fish 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

use the poll thingy lol,


Foxtail said:


> That jag con is my pick... Cool looking fish
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

